# Constructive criticism welcome



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, just I'm in the process of reviewing my website and thought the best way of getting constructive criticism was to post it on PT.

A little background history:
I've been a painter for 28 years and am a sole trader for 7 years.
I live in the Shetland Islands, a small island north of Scotland UK pop 22,000)
About a dozen painting contractors.
ONE other painting contractor with a website.
Plenty of work to go around.
All said and done I want to come across as professional, knowledgeable and the man people will choose.

Ok I'm ready for you

www.shetland-decorating.co.uk


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

I would definately have the phone number on all pages, itleast the homepage.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with the above..

Why do the gallery pages pop up in another widow?

Over all I like the site other than gallery pages popping up in a separate window.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree with vividpainting that you should have your phone number easily visible. I like your site. I really like that you supply detailed information regarding products you prefer, why you prefer them, your preparation techniques, and detailed background information regarding your experience. You definitely come across as a true, experienced professional.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

make sure the site is "mobile ready" and your ph# is "clickable" from a mobile

also i have on my site "call or Text anytime" you be surprised how many text


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the input so far. I have taken it all on board. 
:thumbsup:

Any more?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

For some odd reason, I can't get past the first page using Chrome, but it is fine in Safari.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

A couple things that will help you.

*#1. Break your services down into individual pages.* This will help you create a much larger "Search Footprint". Being one of two painters with a website means you'll OWN it if you build your footprint.

- make a page about interior painting
- make a page about exterior painting
- make a page about trim
- make a page about staining
- make a page about custom paint schemes
- make a page about house painting
- make a page about painting siding
- make a page about wall paper removal
- make a page about office painting
- make a page about custom coatings

You will know what is most popular in your area and also what jobs you'd like to do, so focus on those services. 

Think of ways to develop more content around these topics.

*#2. Your Links Page: * You don't have many but every site *you link to* you are giving away a little bit of your link juice. 

Eg... 

<a href="http://www.housetohome.co.uk/homesandgardens" target="_blank"> <---- This is what your outgoing links look like now.

*To Fix This*

<a href="http://www.housetohome.co.uk/homesandgardens" target="_blank" *rel="nofollow"*> <--- have your designer add the "nofollow" attribute. Now you can still link to them but you won't be passing anything onto them. It's a small detail that will help.

*#3. Calls To Action* If you want your website to generate more inquiries/customers you need to make it dirt simple for them to do so. The "doorway" page you have over the site needs to go.... Fast. You also need to get some very definitive and obvious "Calls To Action" onto the site. I would suggest a contact form/mechanism and your phone number on every page.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

RCP said:


> For some odd reason, I can't get past the first page using Chrome, but it is fine in Safari.


Same here!


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> For some odd reason, I can't get past the first page using Chrome, but it is fine in Safari.


I'm using Chrome too.. I just had to click the "Enter Site" button.


----------

